# 147 Questions and I failed.



## Twistedneedles911 (Jun 4, 2009)

I feel like the biggest loser EVER. Everyone that I have talked to that has taken the test in the past two months have gotten a majority of airway questions. I had alot of cardiology, OB/GYN, Ops, and Pharmacology. What did I do wrong? I feel like I drew the short straw and they gave me the "greek version" of the test. I hadnt seen some of the questions on there before. There are a few friends of mine that have taken it in the past week and have had 80 questions and passed. I also had a friend have 157 questions and pass. So Im at a loss.:sad:


----------



## Bosco578 (Jun 4, 2009)

What was the test for?:huh:


----------



## daughertyemta (Jun 4, 2009)

its part of the test.  I just took mine today and had a 105...Hope i passed but don't know yet.  Once again...NUMBERS mean NOTHING!!!!!!  That can't be stressed enough and it sucks the questions yes because I had some bull:censored::censored::censored::censored: ones but mostly airway!  Good luck next time!


----------



## Twistedneedles911 (Jun 7, 2009)

NREMT Medic test


----------



## Twistedneedles911 (Jun 7, 2009)

How did it go?


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 7, 2009)

Review, and take it again. This isn't the end of the world.


----------



## marineman (Jun 9, 2009)

The adaptive tests will give you more questions in subjects that you're not as strong in, from there figure out what you need to study and do better next time.


----------



## medic417 (Jun 9, 2009)

The stronger you are in a subject the fewer the questions you will get in that area.


----------



## Twistedneedles911 (Mar 4, 2010)

*I passed!*

As of Thursday afternoon I passed NREMTP! Yay. Now I can go full time with AMR Evansville and not have to keep my fingers crossed for shifts! Woo hoo!^_^


----------



## EMSgirl1982 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Amr*

I wouldn't want to work for AMR if it was the last place on earth.  Came across this thread searching ems directories.  I used to work there in lexington, ky and it was not a female friendly place at all.  I know of 3 girls who have been placed into inappropriate sexual misconduct involving a supervisor named _*name removed*_ with no corrective action on all three, myself included.  AMR is not a female friendly environmennt..  There were witnesses.  Just throwing that out there...


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey EMS girl, one of my close friends is an EMT-B for AMR and has worked there for several years. She enjoys working for AMR. I think it might depend on AMR in your area. AMR is huge and in almost every state.


----------



## Fbarba123 (Jul 19, 2010)

EMSgirl1982 said:


> I wouldn't want to work for AMR if it was the last place on earth.  Came across this thread searching ems directories.  I used to work there in lexington, ky and it was not a female friendly place at all.  I know of 3 girls who have been placed into inappropriate sexual misconduct involving a supervisor named _*name removed*_ with no corrective action on all three, myself included.  AMR is not a female friendly environmennt..  There were witnesses.  Just throwing that out there...




Yea, amr is all over the place, Sucks cause here in NORCal, they are pretty much the only sole 911 service providers, other than maybe 2-3 other companies....


----------



## Fbarba123 (Jul 19, 2010)

To the OP

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Malissa (Jul 19, 2010)

Fbarba123 said:


> Yea, amr is all over the place, Sucks cause here in NORCal, they are pretty much the only sole 911 service providers, other than maybe 2-3 other companies....


Yep thats the case here and I hear it is hard to get hired on with them unless you go through their school (NCTI).

ETA: Congrats on passing!


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jul 23, 2010)

EMSgirl1982 said:


> I wouldn't want to work for AMR if it was the last place on earth.  Came across this thread searching ems directories.  I used to work there in lexington, ky and it was not a female friendly place at all.  I know of 3 girls who have been placed into inappropriate sexual misconduct involving a supervisor named _*name removed*_ with no corrective action on all three, myself included. * AMR is not a female friendly environmennt..*  There were witnesses.  Just throwing that out there...



i know the times are changing, but EMS in generally isnt very female friendly.. <_<

& amr sucks in general lol.


----------



## piranah (Jul 23, 2010)

Not female friendly are you kidding me..guess it depends on where you are..most of my partners are female and we work great together..


----------



## onecrazykid108 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ems in general is not female friendly, putting that aside, it sounds like you have something against AMR.  AMR is a huge company, and you named 1 supervisor to blame for the whole company.


----------

